# Transmission lines to radiator



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm in the process of swapping transmissions in my 67 Lemans. I'm putting a turbo 400 in it. My question is related to the tranny lines going to the radiator - which line goes to which side of the radiator? Both lines are on the bottom of the radiator, so does the driver side line from the radiator go to the top or bottom line into the tranny?


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

pretty sure it does not matter functionally, it's just being routed to cooling source. My hard lines make it pretty obvious which one goes to where on the radiator, but if yours are the same length just do what's is easiest and looks the cleanest.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree, 
However FWIW here is the parts book showing the Inlet line of trans ran to the PS of the rad.


----------



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

It's not a question of how the lines connect to the radiator (those are still installed) but which line from the radiator goes into the top connector of the transmission? Does the drivers side go to the top connector, or does the passenger side line go to the top connector in the transmission? From what I read, the top connector on the tranny is the return line into the tranny from the radiator but I need to know which line from the radiator is supposed to be the return line (driver vs passenger of radiator)?


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

don't think it matters, but on my 66 the passenger side line is routed into the lower inlet on my TH400


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I imagine on the horizontal flows the input output matters more. I would not think so much on the vertical flow


----------



## Banjos (May 10, 2021)

If you plan to put in an additional tranny fluid cooler, then it is important to know which line is which depending on if you want the cooler before or after the radiator. The bottom connector pumps out the fluid to radiator/cooler and the top connection is the return line to the transmission. If your only relying on the radiator, then it shouldn't matter.


----------

